# XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v *Beamshots Added*



## allburger (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is my latest creation.

This will be mounted on the front bumper of my Jeep Wrangler TJ, and will put out roughly 2500-2700 Lumens.

*
Specs:*
-3 Cree XM-L 
-52mm Orange Peel Reflectors
-14.4V x 2700MA = 39 Watts
-12v-14.4v Input
-2 Ohms of Resistance
-Quick adjust knobs
-Lexan Lens
-8" x 3.54" x 2"









Compared in size to a Surefire G2






Side View






Back View












I had a hard time getting a decent picture of it turned on because it was too bright for my camera. I was able to take the picture from an angle and not have so much light coming off the reflectors. 






Stock Headlights (Control)






Headlights & Triple XML Light bar






Stock Headlights against the garage door






Triple XML






Headlights & Triple XML Light bar


----------



## beach honda (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

nice bro! nice!


----------



## flashmenow (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

That's very cool ! Want to make another for my Renegade ? 

www.wrangler-renegade.com My Jeep site.


----------



## allburger (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

Very, Very cool Jeep! 

I would consider making these again, but I am trying to determine a total build price. I haven't looked at the bill yet. I would certainly build another one, and if you are interested, I could get you a price.





flashmenow said:


> That's very cool ! Want to make another for my Renegade ?
> 
> www.wrangler-renegade.com My Jeep site.


----------



## flashmenow (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*



allburger said:


> Very, Very cool Jeep!
> 
> I would consider making these again, but I am trying to determine a total build price. I haven't looked at the bill yet. I would certainly build another one, and if you are interested, I could get you a price.


 

Thanks. It's a rare bread, some love it others hate the ABS body kit. 3000 made in 91 and it's one of a remaining 1000 on the road. 

When you have some rough numbers please shoot me a PM with some details. 

Thanks. Glenn


----------



## HarryN (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

Hi, nice setup. Which current driver are you planning to use ? The voltage can vary a lot on a vehicle, with surprising spikes.


----------



## allburger (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

The circuitry has been built to be on the safe side when a vehicle is running with a typical voltage around 14.4v.

Occasional spikes and drops should not affect the components as it has been designed to stay within the LED spec limits under these conditions.




HarryN said:


> Hi, nice setup. Which current driver are you planning to use ? The voltage can vary a lot on a vehicle, with surprising spikes.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

Looks great, can't wait to see some beam shots.


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

and why don't we have a beam shot already?


----------



## allburger (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

I agree, but it's been a busy week and I haven't had a chance to mount this yet.

I am very anxious to see this in action, and I will post beam shots promptly.




cdrake261 said:


> and why don't we have a beam shot already?


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*



allburger said:


> I agree, but it's been a busy week and I haven't had a chance to mount this yet.
> 
> I am very anxious to see this in action, and I will post beam shots promptly.



Just pulling your leg, dude. ;-)


----------



## allburger (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

I'm hoping to install this tonight and get some beamshots up.


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

awesome! can't wait!!


----------



## 350xfire (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

Please provide more details on the driver. Thanks


----------



## allburger (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

2x 1 Ohm 10 Watt Resistors. 

At 14.4V, we are in the spec limits of the LED's and the resistors. Efficiency of a circuit board is something I have less concern with when building something with a constant power supply as opposed to a handheld light. 


2.2 ohm resistor dissipates 15449.5 mW
together, all resistors dissipate 15449.5 mW
together, the diodes dissipate 25440 mW
total power dissipated by the array is 40889.5 mW
the array draws current of 2650 mA from the source.






350xfire said:


> Please provide more details on the driver. Thanks


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

Nice.

I must admit I quite like the simplistic approach of using resistors. I made a 6x XR-E light (2p3s) for use on a boat using resistors. Been going strong for a year or so although it doesnt get a huge amount of use. Later I made a triple SST-50 but chose to use AMC 7135 drivers ( 12 from memory!) to get a constant brightness and avoid issues with voltage spikes neither of which were issues with the original 6x XR-E.

I may have to make some thing similar for my Rav4.


----------



## cdrake261 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

Got any field shots?


----------



## allburger (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

Beamshots added


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*



350xfire said:


> Please provide more details on the driver. Thanks



George at TaskLED has a automobile driver that outputs 3 amps I think they are around $30 each.

Mac


----------



## allburger (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: XML LED Offroad Light bar 12v*

I will certainly look into this. Thank you for the suggestion!




cmacclel said:


> George at TaskLED has a automobile driver that outputs 3 amps I think they are around $30 each.
> 
> Mac


----------



## Dtech (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but I love this design and would like to make my own in a similar fashion.
Where did you get that housing? If you don't mind my asking


----------

